# The Awful Creepypasta Thread



## From The Uncanny Valley (Oct 12, 2018)

With just a few weeks before Halloween, let's all share some scary stories that are terrifying for all the wrong reasons.






First off, here's : the creepypasta


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 12, 2018)

Number 15


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 12, 2018)

Aren't they _all _bad?


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 12, 2018)

I clicked on Chrischan.exe and I saw Chris using his mind waves but he was covered in hyper-realistic blood. I pick up my phone and hear "julaaaaay"


----------



## dysentery (Oct 12, 2018)

I'm mostly just annoyed at how un-descriptive the "scary" parts of the story are. It also features every single video-game creepypasta cliche in the book. What a waste.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Oct 12, 2018)

dysentery said:


> I'm mostly just annoyed at how un-descriptive the "scary" parts of the story are. It also features every single video-game creepypasta cliche in the book. What a waste.



video game creepypastas are usually terrible.


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 13, 2018)

oK so basicaly its like this. youare at a friends house for like the night or watever and then you guys are making out on the couch (yeah!) and then like.. her dad calls on the phone and says "no i she likes it more if you use the other hand… yeah" and your alllike "oh dude your dad is trying to give me advice on how to diddle you" and then she's like… "i don't have a dad.." or whatever… but what!? WHO WAS PHONE?


----------



## BeanBidan (Oct 13, 2018)

I really hate Jeff the killer and ones like that. They're extremely exceptional.
I've tried listening to a live stream one to sleep and instead i read the live chat because of how exceptional people are on it. Some guy trying to roleplay sext with a girl for literally 2 hours.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Oct 13, 2018)

http://creepypasta.wikia.com/wiki/Burgrr_Entries
This is what happens when you give a vegan internet access


----------



## ES 148 (Oct 13, 2018)




----------



## Jerry_ smith56 (Oct 13, 2018)

Trust your intestine.


----------



## Nekromantik (Oct 13, 2018)

THIS IS THE STORY OF A DAY WHERE THERE WAS ALL THIS BLOOD. A MAN WAS WALKING AROUND AND BLOOD STARTED COMING OUT OF HIM EVERYWHERE. THERE WAS SO MUCH BLOOD THAT IT FILLED UP AN ELEVATOR. HE WENT TO THE STORE AND THERE WAS JUST BLOOD ALL OVER THE PLACE! PEOPLE WERE SLIPPING IN IT AND THEY WERE ALL GROSSED OUT. HE TRIED TO GO SWIMMING AND ALL OF THE SHARKS WENT NUTS AND BITTENED EVERYBODY. HE GOT CHASED BY ALL THE VAMPIRES EVER. ONE TIME THE BLOOD GOT A KID AND A DOG. AT THE END OF THE DAY EVERYONE DECIDED THEY WOULD SEND HIM TO SPACE SO THAT HE WOULD STOP GETTING BLOOD EVERY WHERE. THE SCARIEST PART IS THAT THE MAN WAS YOU!!! (OR HE WAS A LADY IF YOU ARE A LADY) AND YOU FORGOT THAT THIS HAPPENED!!!


----------



## Red Hood (Oct 13, 2018)

H Y P E R 

R E A L I S T I C

B L O O D

F R O M

R O B O T N I K ' S

E Y E S


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Oct 13, 2018)

There's these guys on Youtube who read bad creepypastas. They're hilarious and I highly recommend them for anyone who wants to see these awful stories get torn to pieces. This episode in particular is an absolute riot.


Spoiler: includes shakespeare quotes read in the voice of toad


----------



## Carcinogenesis (Oct 13, 2018)

Sonic.exe is terrible and the creator is apparently a lolcow due to how delusional he is.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Oct 13, 2018)

Nekromantik said:


> THIS IS THE STORY OF A DAY WHERE THERE WAS ALL THIS BLOOD. A MAN WAS WALKING AROUND AND BLOOD STARTED COMING OUT OF HIM EVERYWHERE. THERE WAS SO MUCH BLOOD THAT IT FILLED UP AN ELEVATOR. HE WENT TO THE STORE AND THERE WAS JUST BLOOD ALL OVER THE PLACE! PEOPLE WERE SLIPPING IN IT AND THEY WERE ALL GROSSED OUT. HE TRIED TO GO SWIMMING AND ALL OF THE SHARKS WENT NUTS AND BITTENED EVERYBODY. HE GOT CHASED BY ALL THE VAMPIRES EVER. ONE TIME THE BLOOD GOT A KID AND A DOG. AT THE END OF THE DAY EVERYONE DECIDED THEY WOULD SEND HIM TO SPACE SO THAT HE WOULD STOP GETTING BLOOD EVERY WHERE. THE SCARIEST PART IS THAT THE MAN WAS YOU!!! (OR HE WAS A LADY IF YOU ARE A LADY) AND YOU FORGOT THAT THIS HAPPENED!!!



I said awful not fucking masterpieces


----------



## Judge Holden (Oct 13, 2018)

The Shadow said:


> H Y P E R
> 
> R E A L I S T I C
> 
> ...


P I N G A S . E X E


----------



## FemalePresident (Oct 13, 2018)

CONTINUE FILE 666

[Recorded from a REAL BLOG OF A COLLEGE STUDUNT!]
(be fore he suidided)

I am college student who lives alone in a dorm and gotted Nostalgia for the good old days.
I saw the sale was pokemon emerad on etsy (hipster ebay) so I buy
when I get catridge it was emerad only BLACK with skurleton on the front instead of Rayquaza but with blood eyes.

on the file, I am in Elite four vs Lance and only have 6 pokemon in my party.
they all unknown and they all spell YOUR DEAD
"preety suspicion", I think "but probably just something in my eye???"
The music is lavender town but backways
And when I go fight He he has 666 pokemon too! hE sents one out and I HEAR ITS CRY.
It turns out hte pokemon they are ALL MY DEAD GIRLFRIEND but HYPER REALISTIC and BLOOD EYE.
IT'S SO SCARY YOU GUYS, that I throw the playstation across the room, broke the game in half.

Next day I get roommate to play.
He's like "Ehehehehehe probably IS not that scary"
but she turned on the game and the screen was a picture of US
and but we were DEAD,
and the scariest part of this story is that WE was YOU
and YOU BECAME SKELETON and WROTE this...


----------



## BeanBidan (Oct 13, 2018)

Another kind I hate are those "let's not meet again" stories. The main character just always sounds like an asshole when they say that so I usually hope they meet the person they're refering too.


----------



## Judge Holden (Oct 13, 2018)

Ok, despite being a lover of both creepypasta AND hilariously bad schlock and fanfic idiocy, I dont actually know that many examples of "HAHAHAH OH WOW THIS IS BAD" creepypastas. Mostly because I actively try to avoid dumb shit when Im in the mood to be spooped. However I generally keep by three major rules when looking for crappy pasta

1) DEEPWEB IS ALWAYS SHIT: seriously, I have never seen a single deepweb/darkweb/dankweb/dinkweb pasta that isnt utter shit
2) LOST EPISODE/LOST MOVIE/BETA GAME/GAME MOD/WHATEVER PASTAS ARE 95% OF THE TIME SHIT: I mean its basically a cliche at this point that lost episodey shit and game pastas are terrible with _very _few exceptions, and most of those exceptions are pastas dedicated to original movies/series/whatever and are not based on IRL games or movies or tv or such.
3) REHASHES OF OLDER CREEPYPASTA CHARACTERS ARE 80% OF THE TIME SHIT: except in the case of Jeff the Killer. Then its 1000% always shit because Jeff was already utter shit to begin with

A few other pointers (particularly with the newer "nosleep" based pastas) is that entries dealing with rape or pedophilia are usually shit too since they use "OHNO RAEEEEP!" as the big shocker over actual scary shit (again, there are exceptions....one major one I cant even mention without spoiling the whole plotline)

When looking back and thinking of terrible pastas however, one floated to the top of the toilet that is my mind. 

The story...of _*ANGRY*_ sylvester









> I'm pretty sure, that a lot of you remember watching Looney Tunes as a kid. So do I! And my favorite character was Sylvester the cat. Until one night back in the summer of 1998. I saw an episode that rather frightened me. But since the cartoon played at late night, when I should've already gotten to bed, I was half asleep, so I only remembered parts of it, like a creepy TV in Sylvester's room, that turned on all by itself. I thought, maybe it was just a nightmare. Sadly, it wasn't...
> 
> *One Year Later...*
> The next summer, me and my brother were bored on an afternoon, so we decided to watch some TV. We flicked to Cartoon Network, just in time when Looney Tunes was starting. It played two normal episodes of Sylvester, nothing special, except for one thing... when the second part was coming to it's end, me and my brother felt like something wasn't right. We thought, that it might show that certain episode once again. And then, it happened...
> ...


----------



## Eryngium (Oct 13, 2018)

Carcinogenesis said:


> Sonic.exe is terrible and the creator is apparently a lolcow due to how delusional he is.


When I was younger I legitimately was scared of the sonic.exe creepypasta and thought it was well written.


----------



## Adolf Von Merkel (Oct 13, 2018)

Judge Holden said:


> 3) REHASHES OF OLDER CREEPYPASTA CHARACTERS ARE 80% OF THE TIME SHIT: except in the case of Jeff the Killer. Then its 1000% always shit because Jeff was already utter shit to begin with



God, that make me remember Jane the killer.Is literally a girl in love with that gay pasta and selfinserting in it with a mary sue character.


----------



## Káiser Futura (Oct 13, 2018)

Jeff the Killer is the most autistic creepypasta I've read.


			
				https://www.creepypasta.com/jeff-the-killer/ said:
			
		

> “Oh, finally! you stand and fight!” Jeff is now to his feet, blood and vodka on his face. Once again he gets that strange feeling, the one in which he hasn’t felt for a while. “Finally. He’s up!” says Randy as he runs at Jeff. That’s when it happens. Something inside Jeff snaps. His psyche is destroyed, all rational thinking is gone, all he can do, is kill. He grabs Randy and pile drives him to the ground. He gets on top of him and punches him straight in the heart. The punch causes Randy’s heart to stop. As Randy gasps for breath. Jeff hammers down on him. Punch after punch, blood gushes from Randy’s body, until he takes one final breath, and dies.


 Seriously, what the fuck...


----------



## Quijibo69 (Oct 13, 2018)

Best worse Creepypasta video ever made.


----------



## Judge Holden (Oct 13, 2018)

Káiser Futura said:


> Jeff the Killer is the most autistic creepypasta I've read.
> Seriously, what the fuck...


I remember reading it for the first time after hearing all the hype and just straight up laughing my ass off when the generic school bullies randomly pulled out guns and started shooting people. How did this Cool Cat tier shit become such a legend for fuck sake?!


----------



## FemalePresident (Oct 13, 2018)

Russian Sleep Experiment best creepypasta ever hands down


----------



## Judge Holden (Oct 13, 2018)

FemalePresident said:


> Russian Sleep Experiment best creepypasta ever hands down


Yeeaaaaaaahno.

Could have been an ok story but the hammy lines and the ending monologue is just cringe and gay


----------



## Tanti-Fanti (Oct 13, 2018)

Any sonic creepypasta will automatically suck. I've read and listened to readings of some of the more obscure ones and they still manage to be below average at best.

That being said, creepypastas can work, it's just that they've been overrun by awful cringy OCs, horrible fanfictions, and the refusal to learn how the write anything other than edge. Most of the good creepypastas I've found, I've had to really look for because the grand scale of the creepypasta fandom is overrun by shit. Good stuff definitely exists, but you really have to look.


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Oct 13, 2018)

There's also this one which I think would work a hundred times better as a Billy and Mandy Episode judging by the writing:


----------



## BeanBidan (Oct 13, 2018)

Once upon time, there was this boy. He was angry all the time because peple bullied him > : ( one day he decided that was enough so when his parents won't home he grabbed sciccors and went to the jerks homes and scratched at there winddow the mean guys wer scared not becuz the boy was trying to kill them but becuz he was actually a ghost.

The mean boys wor afried becuz he haunted the pepl tht killed them.

Edit: Also Slender man was his best his friend and killd the mean peepool


----------



## shartshooter (Oct 13, 2018)

Prepare yourself for a tale of heart stopping terror, entitled: Have you ever looked at a picture of a spider and felt crawling on your skin? Well, the reason you feel spiders crawling all over you... is because there are spiders crawling all over you.

Also something not shit, I thought Petscop was pretty cool and creepy


----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Oct 13, 2018)

I hate Ben Drowned with a passion, not only it popularized the "cursed game creepypasta" subgenre, it was for a time, during it's peak in popularity, completely unavoidable, if you liked Majora's Mask, and liked to talk about the game in imageboards or internet forums, you couldn't escape it, sooner or later someone would spam the hell of that creepypasta, fuck your favorite side-quest, fuck your favorite dungeon, your favorite boss battle, lets shitpost Ben Drowned and derail the discussion_ *again*, _the worst part about it, is that there was a lot of people who pretty much refused to play the game thanks to that creepypasta and its autistic fans, that behavior made Majora's Mask look  like some cheap and edgy 2Dark4U game


----------



## ThePurpleProse (Oct 14, 2018)

Aight, back on track, read this some time ago, just couldn't remember it properly to write it down here, but finally found it.


> I begin tucking him into bed and he tells me, “Daddy check for monsters under my bed.” I look underneath for his amusement and see him, another him, under the bed, staring back at me quivering and whispering, “Daddy there’s somebody on my bed.”
> 
> -Juan J Ruiz


Begs the question, which one will you shoot first?


----------



## BeanBidan (Oct 14, 2018)

The jokes write themselves. Redditors rise up


----------



## Judge Holden (Oct 14, 2018)

ThePurpleProse said:


> Aight, back on track, read this some time ago, just couldn't remember it properly to write it down here, but finally found it.
> 
> Begs the question, which one will you shoot first?


My answer?

"Looks like my molestation just got turned into a three-way"


----------



## Gutpuke (Oct 14, 2018)

*IF YOU DO NOT COPY THIS TEXT TO 8 & 1/2 PEOPLE THERE WILL BE 2 BEARS EVERY TIME U OPEN A DOOR FOREVER!!!*


----------



## Count groudon (Oct 14, 2018)

I don't remember the names, but there are two pastas I remember being laughably shit. One was essentially some teenaged weeb girl's fantasy about some hot boy moving into her trailer park (yeah she felt the need to mention she lives in a trailer park for some reason) and them both hitting it off, but his mom and his sister who were a white trash ho and a slutty "popular" girl respectively hated her and then it turns out they were like satanic witches or something and they kidnap her for leading the boy astray from their cause or some such shit and then he saves her I think. The other was an attempt at making one of those creepy Stockholm stories where some guy turned a girl in to a living doll but the writing was atrocious and it was all capped off by some jpeg of an anime doll at the end. 

Really I considered most pastas that weren't written by one of the big names like slimebeast to be pretty hit or miss.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Oct 14, 2018)

Gutpuke said:


> *IF YOU DO NOT COPY THIS TEXT TO 8 & 1/2 PEOPLE THERE WILL BE 2 BEARS EVERY TIME U OPEN A DOOR FOREVER!!!*


*Sweet!*
Btw did anyone watch channel zero, where the adapt candle cove and the no end house. They kinda changed up the storys for both of them, but I thought they were ok


----------



## BipolarPon (Oct 14, 2018)

Inveitable Kiwifarms creepypasta.


----------



## BipolarPon (Oct 15, 2018)

Medafag said:


> I hate Ben Drowned with a passion, not only it popularized the "cursed game creepypasta" subgenre, it was for a time, during it's peak in popularity, completely unavoidable, if you liked Majora's Mask, and liked to talk about the game in imageboards or internet forums, you couldn't escape it, sooner or later someone would spam the hell of that creepypasta, fuck your favorite side-quest, fuck your favorite dungeon, your favorite boss battle, lets shitpost Ben Drowned and derail the discussion_ *again*, _the worst part about it, is that there was a lot of people who pretty much refused to play the game thanks to that creepypasta and its autistic fans, that behavior made Majora's Mask look  like some cheap and edgy 2Dark4U game



I  somewhat agree,  but there's a pretty fascinating arg behind it. Here's a long ass, but good  video about it







Too bad people ripped it off it's concepts to death.


----------



## Gutpuke (Oct 15, 2018)

http://crst.wikia.com/wiki/Pokemon_NES


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Oct 17, 2018)

Dead Bart.


----------



## rookie (Oct 17, 2018)

Usually this guy narrates some pretty cool ones, but this one was... _lame._


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Oct 17, 2018)

rookie said:


> Usually this guy narrates some pretty cool ones, but this one was... _lame._



Disneypastas are crap.


----------



## Doctor of Autism (Oct 18, 2018)

The story in the OP is literally

"REEEEEEEEEEEEE FUCK YOU MOM AND DAD! I'M A SATANIST AND YOU CATHOLICS ARE VIOLENT WHILE THE SATANISTS ARE IN THE RELIGION OF PEACE!"


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Oct 18, 2018)

Truthboi said:


> The story in the OP is literally
> 
> "REEEEEEEEEEEEE FUCK YOU MOM AND DAD! I'M A SATANIST AND YOU CATHOLICS ARE VIOLENT WHILE THE SATANISTS ARE IN THE RELIGION OF PEACE!"



Why do you think I decided to open with it?

it's also a glurgey ad for the Church of Satan, shocker


----------



## rookie (Oct 18, 2018)

Uncanny Valley said:


> Disneypastas are crap.



Not for nothing, I _do_ like the Disney Mirror Ritual (I'm an absolute sucker for RitualPasta).

... But yeah the rest are crap.


----------



## TerminalTryHard (Oct 24, 2018)

Terrible creepypastas have a special place in my heart, I think I like them more than the hood ones honestly.

One we can all relate too.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Oct 24, 2018)

That stupid Smile Dog story.


----------



## Glad I couldn't help (Oct 24, 2018)

TerminalTryHard said:


> One we can all relate too.



When the reality is far more depraved and more retarded than the fiction.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Nov 7, 2018)

"What if an obnoxious healthy eating sperg tried to write a scary story?"


----------



## TheImportantFart (Nov 7, 2018)

Oh boy! Here are some of mine.

I haven't been able to find this one anywhere except MrCreepyPasta's channel, but it's utter shit - horribly written and doesn't even attempt to be scary until the very end and even then it fails:






Someone wrote a sequel to Candle Cove which is dross.

Although it's popular, I actually think Anansi's Goatman story is incredibly badly written and tries way too hard.

I also don't like the creepypastas that just jump right into the scary. A slow build up is a lot more effective. This is a particularly bad example:






And with this one, I guess they were trying to be funny, but they failed miserably and just wrote a stupid, dull story:






I'm going to repeat the call that most video game pastas are terrible. The only reason they're popular is because they're formulaic and play to nostalgia.


----------



## Doctor of Autism (Mar 4, 2019)

I found this shit


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Mar 5, 2019)

So timely!


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Feb 10, 2020)

Necro'd with some


----------



## Punished Magician (Mar 5, 2020)

"I Was Offered A Choice Between Three Pet Monsters, Which One Should I Pick" Creepypasta
					

The Authors channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHIKRYVrVYwKb2QpoLG5W3w Check out Maeltopia's channel: https://bit.ly/2MQwQEx Submit your stories: http...




					youtu.be
				



And the scary part is..?

I had a much more hilariously bad one to post, but it was hosted on Crappypasta. For those of you that don't know, it was run by the same people as Creepypasta, where all of the rejected submissions were uploaded. It was a goldmine chock-full of stories even worse than sonic.exe, but recently some douche bought it and made it redirect to his how-to-get-rich-quick site. He's started reuploading crappypastas there (without any of the authors' permission) at a snail's pace, and he's even fucking editing them to make them less sloppily written. He's missed the whole fucking point of the site. This asshole legitimately think's he's doing the site a favor.
Also, how the fuck has nobody posted "The McDonalds Building" yet? it's the best thing ever. Beats "day of all blood" in a landslide.


----------



## Bec (Mar 24, 2020)

Quijibo69 said:


> Best worse Creepypasta video ever made.


Why did he have to die goddammit


----------

